
Epic Privacy Browser, a secure chromium-based web browser - remx
https://www.epicbrowser.com/
======
n4r9
Would this prevent ISPs from being able to store your browsing metadata, as is
currently being threatening to become a legal requirement in the UK?

------
rfz
Is it open source yet?

